# fastback



## Scott Ritchie (Dec 24, 2012)

picked this up today kinda rough but it shifts good.Got it for 60 bucks


----------



## Butch (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice find and a good price. Looks like it will clean up pretty well to me.


----------

